# Heads up - New Recipes



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay, check out this website. The "recipes" crack me up. Also take a look at the pictures accompanying any head food item by clicking on the one image shown for that food item:
http://www.rawfeddogs.net/Recipes


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: geez talk about complex recipies:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just take it out and hand it to the dog:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

That's really funny! I saw there was a "recipie" for veggies... grass from backyard!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, and I thought my dogs got a decent variety of meats. Water buffalo and ostrich ribs? Nice...


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

That is pretty funny. Thats MY kind of cooking! 

Wonder if it works with husbands?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Michelle Kutelis said:


> Wonder if it works with husbands?


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: think for the husbands we'd have to change some of the tekst:lol: 
Dont think they'd be too chuffed with:

Take it out and hand it too the dog

although I do have some ex-boyfriends that were dogs:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

What! No leg of lion?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> What! No leg of lion?


Bob always go for the bigunns:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I really like the "rat" meal.
They got a fricken chicken eating the rat! WTH!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I really like the "rat" meal.
> They got a fricken chicken eating the rat! WTH!  :lol: :lol:


This results in rat-stuffed chicken, a dog's dream delicacy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> This results in rat-stuffed chicken, a dog's dream delicacy.


Ah HAH! Variety in one easy meal! Now it's starting to make sense! :lol: ;-)


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> This results in rat-stuffed chicken, a dog's dream delicacy.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: omg too funny Connie.............maybe you need to write a recipie book:lol:


----------

